

XML to JSONP converter for consuming APIs - matthewcford
http://xml2json.heroku.com/

======
matthewcford
motivation was to be able to consume the pivotal tracker api, which is XML
only with a url like:

    
    
        http://xml2json.heroku.com/?callback=jsonp&url=https://www.pivotaltracker.com/services/v3/projects/27482/iterations/current?token=YOURPIVOTALTRACKERTOKEN

------
joubert
Last year I made a service that converts data from spreadsheets or
spreadsheet-like text files to XML. <http://elev.at/>

------
davided
How do you call methods other than GET? Maybe you should add a method
parameter, since JSONP is GET-only.

~~~
matthewcford
I only currently need the read-only APIs, but adding other methods shouldn't
be too difficult.

~~~
matthewcford
Ok, just added support for other methods, although I haven't had the chance to
properly test it yet. Just send a POST/PUT/DELETE, with the url parameter and
the rest of the parameters will be passed on - probably won't work with a
multipart post.

